# Cherry sideboard build



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Well I'm about 75% finished with my fiancé's Christmas gift, a cherry buffet cabinet for the dining room. I realize now that this thing is WAY closer to a piece of furniture with a faceframe than it is to a cabinet. 
Also represents a few firsts for me: first dovetailed drawer boxes with concealed slides, first solid hardwood top, and my first piece of furniture from sketch up to finish. 
Here are a few pics of the progress:












































































































Finish will be natural. Have to make the base and drawer fronts tonight. Will update as I go


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That's a fine example of a lot of firsts. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That looks sharp! Will it be a surprise?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks sharp!!!! But I'm surprised you went with traditional dovetails. Especially with that nice Leigh jig you recently got. 
None the less, looks good.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, the plan is to get it in the house on her late night at work, jut before we go on vacation ;-) 

Opted for a more traditional look w/the dovetails and raised panels, as it will be more suited for the overall look of the cabinet. Doors and drawers will be inset w/old style black hammered hinges & pulls. 

Can't wait to get finish on it!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Yep, the plan is to get it in the house on her late night at work, jut before we go on vacation ;-)
> 
> Opted for a more traditional look w/the dovetails and raised panels, as it will be more suited for the overall look of the cabinet. Doors and drawers will be inset w/old style black hammered hinges & pulls.
> 
> Can't wait to get finish on it!!


That's sounds interesting. I can't wait to see


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, great job! How in the world have you kept a build that big a secret? :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RogerC said:


> Wow, great job! How in the world have you kept a build that big a secret? :laughing:


+1 I couldn't sweep the shop out without the wife knowing. Lol
She's nosey


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

BZ very nice work


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I work in an architectural millwork shop, and my boss gives me free reign in the shop off of work hours. So she just thinks my 14 hour days have been mandatory lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

BZawat said:


> I work in an architectural millwork shop, and my boss gives me free reign in the shop off of work hours. So she just thinks my 14 hour days have been mandatory lol


Until she sees your check stub!!!!..... Dho!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a cool gift. Great job. Looking forward to seeing finished pics.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Until she sees your check stub!!!!..... Dho!!!


Hahaha yeah, this is true. I'm doing my damnedest to prevent that from happening for another couple weeks...


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh yea ... thats going to be a beaut..


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Drawers slides installed, fronts milled and mocked up. No hardware yet though...


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Yep, the plan is to get it in the house on her late night at work, jut before we go on vacation ;-)
> 
> Opted for a more traditional look w/the dovetails and raised panels, as it will be more suited for the overall look of the cabinet. Doors and drawers will be inset w/old style black hammered hinges & pulls.
> 
> Can't wait to get finish on it!!


Can you tell you to make these dovetails and raised panels? they are really great!


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

That is fantastic!! Love the raised panels and dovetail drawers.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice in every way, it will be a great gift too. 

Now she is your fiance, you don't show her pay stubs yet I hope, , there will be plenty of years for her to "take your pay" :laughing:.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking job

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Very nice in every way, it will be a great gift too.
> 
> Now she is your fiance, you don't show her pay stubs yet I hope, , there will be plenty of years for her to "take your pay" :laughing:.


Haha no I don't, and she's not nosey either. But I do occasionally leave them laying on the counter for days on end


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Fine piece of work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's looking good. I know she will be happy with it!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Any of you guys have experience using Soss concealed inset hinges?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys. An update: built, sanded, and finished the base (pics of that to come), got a seal coat on the drawers & pull out shelves, one coat of finish on the drawer fronts and 2 coats on the top.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice cabinet. You are doing an outstanding job on it. I'm sure your wife will love and appreciate it forever. I'll make sure not to show this to my wife. If she see's it then she'll want one for herself. She's not a paying customer so I don't want that to happen. LOL.

Mike Darr


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

that is a great looking piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Hinges arrived today, got 2 of 4 doors swinging. These invisible hinges are cool but time consuming to mortise in. I decided to forgo the router template and cut the mortises by hand


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Way to go!!! Looks very nice.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

When the time comes, it will be astonishing and grand! 



__________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Nearing the finish line! Here are a few pics of the latest progress. 































Doors have 2 coats of conversion varnish. Hopefully tomorrow after work I will have time to sand and apply the finish coat. Install the pull out shelves and its a wrap!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great Brian. Nice and smooth finish.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is indeed smooth looking. Gonna be sweet!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

One small detail remains: an interior rail to catch the tops of the doors. All the tough stuff completed


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks good. You did a great job.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Dom! Glad I've got you guys to share pics with, it's all I can do to keep the lid on this thing till I bring it home Thursday lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's going to be a wonderful gift.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a beautiful cabinet and your craftsmanship is excellent! I have one area of concern, and that is they way the top is made. The beautiful solid cherry is splined into the mitered end cap of solid wood and I assume its glued. Or maybe its not glued. It's not real wide but what happens when it moves? Could be a problem but I hope not.

Bret


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment, Bret! Means a bunch coming from a guy who does the quality of work that you do! I've found myself saying, "now how the hell did he do THAT??" more than once lol

I didn't consider the issue that the splined and glued in border presents. I guess that's why breadboard ends are used cross grain as opposed to a glued spline. Should have used a T&G with pegs to hold it in place maybe? The main body of the top is a 3 board lamination 16" wide by 1" thick. Border is 3 3/4" wide by 1 1/2" thick. A loose piece of 1/2" ply fills the space between the top of the carcass and the bottom of the cherry.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Been watching from the beginning. Great job.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

BZawat said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Bret! Means a bunch coming from a guy who does the quality of work that you do! I've found myself saying, "now how the hell did he do THAT??" more than once lol
> 
> I didn't consider the issue that the splined and glued in border presents. I guess that's why breadboard ends are used cross grain as opposed to a glued spline. Should have used a T&G with pegs to hold it in place maybe? The main body of the top is a 3 board lamination 16" wide by 1" thick. Border is 3 3/4" wide by 1 1/2" thick. A loose piece of 1/2" ply fills the space between the top of the carcass and the bottom of the cherry.


You have a great attitude and you handled the criticism well. Your answer shows confidence but is not cocky or defensive. Your confidence comes from knowing that if there ever is a problem with that top you will simply take care of it. 

You will go far!

Bret


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow that sideboard looks great!!! And your timing is spot-on, what a great Christmas gift!


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

Most impressive! Just the kind of piece I love!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments  I snuck it in the house today while she was working. The look on her face when she walked in the door was worth every 14 hour day I put in to get this piece done in my "spare" time lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments  I snuck it in the house today while she was working. The look on her face when she walked in the door was worth every 14 hour day I put in to get this piece done in my "spare" time lol


You gave it to her early? Glad she liked it. But we didn't get to see the look on her face though. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You gave it to her early? Glad she liked it. But we didn't get to see the look on her face though.
> Laughing!!!!


Yeah it just worked out best that way. I wanted to get it in the house while she was at work. Vacation starts tomorrow so today was it! We will be in Mexico over Christmas, can't wait to feel some warm sun!! Feliz Navidad, Dominick


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks, Jean! Ended up using blind tenons for the faceframe, although I abandoned my original plan of cutting them by hand in favor of a tenoning jig. I cut the lumber order so close I couldn't risk messing it up lol! But I did cut the mortises by hand, as well as the mortises for the concealed hinges  baby steps I guess haha


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

BZawat said:


> Thanks, Jean! Ended up using blind tenons for the faceframe, although I abandoned my original plan of cutting them by hand in favor of a tenoning jig. I cut the lumber order so close I couldn't risk messing it up lol! But I did cut the mortises by hand, as well as the mortises for the concealed hinges  baby steps I guess haha


Nice!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Yeah it just worked out best that way. I wanted to get it in the house while she was at work. Vacation starts tomorrow so today was it! We will be in Mexico over Christmas, can't wait to feel some warm sun!! Feliz Navidad, Dominick


Oh yea I forgot about that. Cool. Have a safe flight and have a good time. 
Mary x-mas to you.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome gift! This is really well made and it sounds like she loved it. 

I can definitely appreciate the your use of quotes around "spare time." Sometimes deadlines for gifts make you spend irrational amounts of time on projects! :laughing:


----------

